# Field Archery Arrow Selection



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

What arrows are you guys using? I shot my first Field Archery Tourney this past summer and would like to shoot a few more this summer. Just curious what is working the best for you.
thanks


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

:killpain: I thought I smelled cheese....:lol: I know alot guys are using the smaller diameter carbons and AC. Navigators, ACE, ACC, X-10, Carbon Tech McKinney II's, Carbon Express Nano's, etc, etc.....with smaller/smallish vanes. And Moderate FOC. Good Luck to you and the Packers....my fantasy team will prolly finish 4 and 12


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You know I was going to start a thread similar to this tonight and here it is 

I am shooting CT McKinney II's....I LOVE THEM. They are a little bigger then Nano's, and X10's but smaller then Navigators. They are lighter then ACE's though so if you want to shoot a decent speed and a lighter weight or slower bow...these are the arrows. BUT they are rather spendy :embara:

Will I get another doz when they are broke up...maybe....unless I get a great deal on another doz...more then likely not....but I like them enough that the possibility is there that I will.:embara:

Do you need $300 arrows...hell no. Even more so if you aren't shooting 550+....If I don't get more McKinney II's I will go with either Cheetahs or Whitetails. It will come down to the lbs I shoot with these to shafts though. 

For someone still wet behind the ears....and that doesn't want to spend $200 on a doz shafts. I would recommend the CT Whitetails or Cheetahs (Jarlicker loves his), CE Maximas (Hinklemonster kicked everyones butt at Nationals with them), ACC's or Navigators ( I would choice Navigators over the ACC for field and was leaning that way when I went with the McKinney's). 

But like I said you don't need to spend a ton of coin...heck I shot 2213's a few years ago with no problems.:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Acc's for me. Still have about 16 of them left. Another plus is the new G-nock pin tyhat came out. Might shoot these 16 for a couple of years .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Acc's for me. Still have about 16 of them left. Another plus is the new G-nock pin tyhat came out. Might shoot these 16 for a couple of years .


If you want to try something else....let me know. :wink:

I will setup a bow for field with my Hippos and help you get rid of them


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you everyone. That is what I noticed at the the Tourney, a lot of people shooting the skinny arrows. :wink: I had no idea what I was getting into, should have given CHPRO a call, he is only a couple miles from me. I shot my 3d bow with Pro 22's. I shot fairly well for my first and the fact I was pulling 72 lbs, I should have had my spot bow and my old skinny arrows. I will definately pick one of those choices Hornet, thanks.

Itchy, I am 9-3 and in first. If ya need me to draft for ya next year let me know. :thumb:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hornet gave you some really good options. Personally I really like the Navigators for field and general use. Very tough arrow if you're using the pins and pin nocks - only ones I've ever broken in 3+ years of shooting them were the ones I shot into an excelsior bale that was still frozen inside ! Who'd of thought, middle of April and we had something like 3 or 4 days of temps in the 40's & 50's....would have thought things would have thawed out by then, lol ! ACC's are good also, though not quite as durable as the Navigators. Of course some X10 Pro Tours would do the trick nicely as well and then you could join us for a couple FITA (90m stuff) shoots over at Blackhawk this year as well.

Let me know if you have any other questions........

>>------->


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

CHPro said:


> Hornet gave you some really good options. Personally I really like the Navigators for field and general use. Very tough arrow if you're using the pins and pin nocks - only ones I've ever broken in 3+ years of shooting them were the ones I shot into an excelsior bale that was still frozen inside ! Who'd of thought, middle of April and we had something like 3 or 4 days of temps in the 40's & 50's....would have thought things would have thawed out by then, lol ! ACC's are good also, though not quite as durable as the Navigators. Of course some X10 Pro Tours would do the trick nicely as well and then you could join us for a couple FITA (90m stuff) shoots over at Blackhawk this year as well.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions........
> 
> >>------->


I think at $400 per dozen, the only way I am shooting those is if I win the lottery. :lol: Looks like some pretty good choices. I will be shooting my Max 3000 at 60 pounds, my shoulders will appreciate that. :wink:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Todd, got a few used 480 Navs laying around if you want to try before you buy and if they work for you we can always talk .

>>----->


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

CHPro said:


> Todd, got a few used 480 Navs laying around if you want to try before you buy and if they work for you we can always talk .
> 
> >>----->


That would be fantastic. Let me know, I will pick them up and give them a whirl. 
Thannks :thumb:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

tjandy said:


> That would be fantastic. Let me know, I will pick them up and give them a whirl.
> Thannks :thumb:


CHPRO, thank you very much for the Navigators, can't wait to try them out. I really appreciate your help. Also thanks for the rest for my new Vectrix. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> CHPRO, thank you very much for the Navigators, can't wait to try them out. I really appreciate your help. Also thanks for the rest for my new Vectrix. :thumb: :wink:


Man you got the hook up....Jeff can come over?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Hornet* recommended the Carbon Tech Cheetah 3-Ds to me earlier this year.  I really like them. They are a very durable and lightweight all carbon shaft. A great choice for us draw length challenged archers. :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

*Recurve Perspective*

I have become favorably impressed with Easton's Navigators, both the original and the FMJ. The standard Nav is my NFAA Field arrow and the FMJ is the one I shoot (from a different bow) for FITA Field. I prefer the FMJ for it's slick finish and color but they are a bit heavy for those 70 and 80 yard shots. The difference between 8.4 gpi and 9.5 gpi adds up when your shaft is 32.5" long. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man you got the hook up....Jeff can come over?


Yes sir, he is a first class guy, always trying to help out other archers. He has a true passion for the sport and it is very nice to have him so close. :thumb:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

tjandy said:


> Yes sir, he is a first class guy, always trying to help out other archers. He has a true passion for the sport and it is very nice to have him so close. :thumb:


You need any components for those Nav's let me know I have all kinds of goodies... :wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

JUMPMAN said:


> You need any components for those Nav's let me know I have all kinds of goodies... :wink:


Thanks Jump, send me what ya got, if you are not using them. :thumb:


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Been using ACC for years and have found them to be accurate and extremely durable, but just got a GREAT deal on 2 dozen used X10 Protours in my spine and length, and can't wait to try them for field. Been shooting them inside and they paper tune beautifully (yeah, I know, you don't need to paper tune, but it's always nice to check it). Got to shoot a few groups outside before it got too cold and the snow hit, and found that they like a fairly stiff launcher, but grouped fantastically. Anxious for Spring and ready to get out on my field course to see if the scores go up with these skinny little buggers. Makes the ACC's feel like a 2613!


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Todd, got a few used 480 Navs laying around if you want to try before you buy and if they work for you we can always talk .
> 
> >>----->



There you go people. That is worth the price of admission right there. There is a "Pro" for you. More than willing to help someone in need. Just don't go asking for a bite of his ice cream. :wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Champion Shootr said:


> There you go people. That is worth the price of admission right there. There is a "Pro" for you. More than willing to help someone in need. Just don't go asking for a bite of his ice cream. :wink:


That he will not share. :nono: :lol:


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

how does cartel triple do as a field arrow


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Reported individual testing seems to indicate the Triples are not noted for their uniform spine. It is my opinion that uniformity of spine is probably more important than absolute straightness or exact weight. Others will no doubt differ on this point.

Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cartel Triples*

My best Field Scores have all been shot with Cartel Triple 500's. I have found them to group extremely well. The spine issue seems to have been corrected some time back. I talked to Rob at Lancaster before I bought mine and he said his tech department had been testing the arrows for consistancy in weight, straightness, and spine and had found them to be very consistant and tight to specs. They certainly shoot great and they seem to be tough as nails.
Jbird


----------

